# Hizo arrojar..



## Teena

Hola

Necesito un poco de ayuda por favor
Lei esta frase en un libro y no la entiendo muy bien
"..un astrolabio que Nadir Shah hizo arrojar al findo del mar"

Eso quiere decir que Nadir Shah hizo que alguien arrojara el astrolabio al fondo del mar o que Nadir Shah hizo que el astrolabio se arrojara (a si mismo) al fondo del mar (y no deberia ser entonces "..un astrolabio que Nadir Shah hizo arrojarse al fondo del mar" o "un astrolabio a que/quien Nadir Shah hizo que se arrojora al fondo del mar"?

Gracias!
- Kristina


----------



## sna

Tu frase es equivalente a "Nadir Shah hizo que arrojaran a un astrolabio al fondo del mar"

Así que: 
quien acaba en el fondo del mar es el astrolabio
quien da la orden es Nadir Shah


----------



## Pinairun

Teena said:


> Hola
> 
> Necesito un poco de ayuda por favor
> Lei esta frase en un libro y no la entiendo muy bien
> "..un astrolabio que Nadir Shah hizo arrojar al findo del mar"
> 
> *Eso quiere decir que Nadir Shah hizo que alguien arrojara el astrolabio al fondo del mar*
> 
> (o que Nadir Shah hizo que el astrolabio se arrojara (a si mismo) al fondo del mar (y no deberia ser entonces "..un astrolabio que Nadir Shah hizo arrojarse al fondo del mar" o "un astrolabio a que/quien Nadir Shah hizo que se arrojora al fondo del mar"?)
> 
> Gracias!
> - Kristina


----------



## Pinairun

sna said:


> Tu frase es equivalente a "Nadir Shah hizo que arrojaran a un astrolabio al fondo del mar"
> 
> Así que:
> quien acaba en el fondo del mar es el astrolabio
> quien da la orden es Nadir Shah


 

Un astrolabio es un instrumento que representa la esfera celeste y se usaba para ver la posición de las estrellas.
Como es complemento directo de cosa no debe llevar la preposición a.
"... que arrojaran un astrolabio al fondo del mar".

Saludos


----------



## sna

acabo de mirarlo porque no sabía que era un astrolabio. Pensaba que era una persona y veo que es un instrumento. Sobran mis preposiciones "a":

Reescribo mi post:

equivale a "Nadir Shah hizo que arrojaran un astrolabio al fondo del mar"

Así que: 
·quien acaba en el fondo del mar es el astrolabio
·quien da la orden es Nadir Shah 
Y como bien aprecia Pinarium:
Nadir no lo arroja personalmente. Él da la orden y es una tercera persona quien lo arroja.


----------



## sna

Vaya xDD, veo que tú ya te habías dado cuenta de lo de la "a". Esto de que dos personas redacten a la vez los mensajes hace que los hilos queden "raros". 

Un saludo.


----------



## Teena

Muchas gracias! Yo tampoco sabia que era un astrolabio.

Si yo quisiera decirlo con el otro significado (y con una persona en vez de un objeto), como lo diria? Nadir hizo que Marco se ajorrara al fondo del mar (haberlo dicho que su mujer se murio por ejemplo) o "esta es la person a quien/que Nadir hizo arrojarse al fondo del mar" seria posible asi? o "este es la persona a quen/que Nadir hizo que se ajorrara al fondo del mar"? No estoy segura de como deberia construirse una frase asi

Gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

Teena said:


> Muchas gracias! Yo tampoco sabia que era un astrolabio.
> 
> Si yo quisiera decirlo con el otro significado (y con una persona en vez de un objeto), como lo diria? Nadir hizo que Marco se ajorrara al fondo del mar (haberlo dicho que su mujer se murio por ejemplo) o "este es la person a quien/que Nadir hizo arrojarse al fondo del mar" seria posible asi? o "este es la persona a quen/que Nadir hizo que se ajorrara al fondo del mar"? No estoy segura de como deberia construir una frase asi
> 
> Gracias!


 
Cada frase describe una situación diferente:

_Nadir hizo arrojar a Marco al fondo del mar_ (Nadir ordenó a otra persona que lo arrojara al mar, como castigo, por ejemplo).

_Al decirle que su mujer había muerto, Nadir provocó que Marco se arrojara al mar_ (Marco se tiró él mismo, por el dolor de la muerte de su esposa. Se suicidó).

_Esta es la persona a quien Nadir hizo arrojarse al fondo del mar_. (Nadir obligó a esa persona a que se tirara al mar)

Saludos


----------



## Teena

Gracias por su ayuda

Solo me queda una duda
La ultima frase, seria posible or esta mal? "esta es la persona a quen/que Nadir hizo que se ajorrara al fondo del mar"

Por ejemplo, si yo quisiera decir algo como "Esta es la chica a la que/a quien el hizo que se viera mal en la fiesta" (haber dicho algo sobre ella)
Como podria decir algo asi, estoy casi segura de que la mia esta mal.

Saludos,
- Kristina


----------



## sna

"esta es la persona a quien Nadir hizo que se ajorrara al fondo del mar"
"esta es la persona a la que Nadir hizo que se ajorrara al fondo del mar"
No me atrevo a decirte que son incorrectas pero, de todas formas, suenan recargadas y no naturales

Así quedan más naturales:
"esta es la persona a quien Nadir hizo ajorrarse al fondo del mar"
"esta es la persona a la que Nadir hizo ajorrarse al fondo del mar"


----------



## Teena

sna said:


> "esta es la persona a quien Nadir hizo que se ajorrara al fondo del mar"
> "esta es la persona a la que Nadir hizo que se ajorrara al fondo del mar"
> No me atrevo a decirte que son incorrectas pero, de todas formas, suenan recargadas y no naturales
> 
> Así quedan más naturales:
> "esta es la persona a quien Nadir hizo ajorrarse al fondo del mar"
> "esta es la persona a la que Nadir hizo ajorrarse al fondo del mar"


 
Si, a mi tambien me parecieron un poco raras. El problema que tengo es con las frases como la de la fiesta. Si yo digo "El hizo que ella se viera muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" y no se puede decir "El la hizo verse muy mal.." verdad? Entonces no me puedo imaginar como decir correctamente la frase de la fiesta, puesto que no lo puedo poner en indicativo como en la frase de Nadir (la chica a quien el hizo verse mal ..). No se si me explico. 
Me refiero a esta: "Esta es la chica a la que/a quien el hizo que se viera mal en la fiesta" (haber dicho algo sobre ella)" Como in ingles "This is the girl that he made look bad at the party (having said something about her"

Tambien estas dos frases significarian lo mismo, no?
Te traigo el libro que tu pediste traer
Te traigo el libro que tu pediste que alquien te trajiera
No estoy segura sobre la segunda

Muchas gracias
- Kristina


----------



## sna

A ver:
"El hizo que la chica se viera muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" <- Correcta
"El la hizo verse muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" <- Correcta
"Ella es la chica a quien hizo verse muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" <-Correcta
"Ella es la chica a quien hizo que se viera muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" <- Creo que es correcta pero suena rara

"Te traigo el libro que (tu) pediste traer" <- Correcta pero rara forma de decirlo
"Te traigo el libro que (tu) pediste que alquien te trajera (no trajiera)" <- Correcta
"Te traigo el libro que (tu) pediste que te trajeran" <- Correcta

Te felicito porque, en general, te desenvuelves muy bien.


----------



## Teena

sna said:


> A ver:
> "El hizo que la chica se viera muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" <- Correcta
> "El la hizo verse muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" <- Correcta
> "Ella es la chica a quien hizo verse muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" <-Correcta
> "Ella es la chica a quien hizo que se viera muy mal enfrente de sus amigos" <- Creo que es correcta pero suena rara
> 
> "Te traigo el libro que (tu) pediste traer" <- Correcta pero rara forma de decirlo
> "Te traigo el libro que (tu) pediste que alquien te trajera (no trajiera)" <- Correcta
> "Te traigo el libro que (tu) pediste que te trajeran" <- Correcta
> 
> Te felicito porque, en general, te desenvuelves muy bien.


 
Muchissimas gracias, le agradezco la ayuda

El libro que Nadir hizo arrojar al mar
El libro que tu pediste traer
Lo mismo no? Me refiero a la structura

Perdone todas las preguntas, me surgio otra cosa (la ultima frase, las otras para aclararlo nuevamente)

Esta es la chica a quien Marco hizo matar > Marco ordeno que alguien matara a esta chica
Esta es la chica a quien Marco hizo matarse > La chica se suicido  por la culpa de Marco
Esta es la chia a quien Marco hizo matar a su hermana > La chica es la quien mato a otra persona por el orden de Marco

Lo entendi mas o menos?

Saludos (y gracias!)
- Kristina


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

El libro que Nadir hizo arrojar al mar.


_El libro que tú pediste que te trajeran._


Este es (el cadáver de) la chica a quien Marco hizo matar > Marco ordenó que alguien matara a esta chica
Este es (el cadáver de) la chica a quien Marco hizo matarse > La chica se suicidó  por la culpa de Marco
Esta es la chica a quien Marco obligó (indujo) a que matara a su hermana > La chica es quien mató a la hermana de ella o a la hermana de Marco por  orden de Marco


----------



## Teena

Gracias!
Entonces, la ultima no tendria sentido asi "Esta es la chia a quien Marco hizo matar a su hermana"? La verdad es que yo no entiendo para nada por que.

O tambien
"Esta es la chica a quien Marco me hizo matar" (Yo fui la quien mato a la chica)?

- Kristina


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

_Esta es la chica a quien Marco hizo matar a su hermana.

_Lamentablemente no es admisible, las construcciones con infinitivo (_matar _en este caso) son o tienden a ser ambiguas y deben usarse con cuidado. Así como está no queda claro si la chica mató a su hermana de ella, si la chica mató a la hermana de Marco, si la hermana de la chica mató a la chica, si la hermana de Marco mató a la chica. 
El castellano aborrece la ambigüedad, por eso oraciones de este tipo son inadmisibles.


Esta es (la foto de) la chica que Marco me hizo matar. (correcta)


----------



## Teena

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> _Esta es la chica a quien Marco hizo matar a su hermana._
> 
> Lamentablemente no es admisible, las construcciones con infinitivo (_matar _en este caso) son o tienden a ser ambiguas y deben usarse con cuidado. Así como está no queda claro si la chica mató a su hermana de ella, si la chica mató a la hermana de Marco, si la hermana de la chica mató a la chica, si la hermana de Marco mató a la chica.
> El castellano aborrece la ambigüedad, por eso oraciones de este tipo son inadmisibles.
> 
> 
> Esta es (la foto de) la chica que Marco me hizo matar. (correcta)


 
Ahh, creo que entiendo, tuve que traducirlo a ruso en vez de ingles para entender las 4 posibilidades. Sin embargo, las frases asi se dicen, no? Cuando el significado ya es bastante claro del contexto...o suena totalmente fatal de todas maneras? Creo que lei/oi algo asi.

Saludos!
- Kristina


----------



## Bocha

Teena said:


> Sin embargo, frases asi se dicen, ¿no? Cuando el significado ya es bastante claro del contexto...o suena totalmente fatal de todas maneras? Creo que lei/oi algo asi.
> 
> - Kristina



Sí, oraciones así se dicen, y el significado *a veces* se puede deducir del contexto o de última uno que no ha entendido puede pedir aclaración: *¿Pero al final quién mató a quién?*


Suena mal, pero hay otras oraciones que se dicen y son aún más confusas. Lo recomendable es evitar este tipo de oraciones.


----------



## Teena

Pensaba en una frase como "That is the girl that Marco made his sister kill (la hermana de Marco mato a la chica) " y me di cuenta de que habria terminado con la misma cosa (esta es la chica a quien marco hizo matar a su hermana"

Asi para dar esa idea, seria algo como "Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordeno a su hermana que (la) matara" Existe otra manera de decirlo?

o "Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordeno a su hermana matar" Tambien puede significar mas que una cosa, no?
 (edit) espere, creo que esta mal completamente esta frase)
Gracias!
- Kristina


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Esta es la chica *a quien* Marco ordeno *a su hermana* matar.

_a quien_ (la chica) y _a su hermana_ pueden ser el objeto indirecto de _ordenar_.
a quien (la chica) y a su hermana pueden ser el objeto directo de _matar_.
El posesivo de tercera persona singular no varía con el género del poseedor, es siempre _su_.

No hay forma de que una oración de este tipo quede correcta, lo recomendable es evitar la relativa, por lo menos de esa forma podemos dejar en claro cuál de las dos mujeres es el OI de ordenar (la asesina) y cual es el OD de matar (la víctima).

_Ésta es la chica. Marco le ordenó a su hermana que la matara.

_(incluso así queda sin determinar con precisión si la hermana es de la chica o de Marco)


----------



## Teena

Si, creo que entiendo. Pero que de:
Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordeno a su hermana que (la) matara

Totalmente mal o se puede decir?

Gracias nuevamente,
- Kristina


----------



## Rayines

Teena said:


> Si, creo que entiendo. Pero que de:
> Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordeno a su hermana que (la) matara
> 
> Totalmente mal o se puede decir?
> 
> Gracias nuevamente,
> - Kristina


Hola Kristina: Me parece que estaría mejor: "Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordenó que su hermana matara", porque si pusiéramos: "Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordenó matar a su hermana" resultaría ambiguo, al igual que la otra ("...a su hermana matar"), como lo explicó Bocha, y la que vos proponés no la veo como buen castellano; creo más bien que está tomado de la estructura del inglés (aunque no estoy totalmente segura.....).
Saludos


----------



## sna

Teena said:


> Si, creo que entiendo. Pero que de:
> Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordeno a su hermana que (la) matara
> 
> Totalmente mal o se puede decir?


 
Es correcta. Pero es una construcción muy complicada, es probable que  a quien le digas eso no acabe entendiendo la frase.
De esa frase se entiende que:
"Esta es la chica a quien mataron"
"Marco ordenó a la hermana que matara"
"La hermana mató a la chica"


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Como bien dice Bocha, esta frase no tiene solución porque el antecedente del relativo _a quien _NO cumple ninguna función en la oración subordinada con la que conecta (_Marco ordenó a su hermana_) sino que pertenece a la subordinada de ésta (_matar_ o _que matara_: a la chica). Para decirlo claramente (aunque la RAE no admita el término) es *agramatical.*


----------



## sna

No estoy completamente seguro pero:

Esta es la chica a quien mataron
Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordenó matar
Esta es la chica a quien Marco ordenó a su hermana que matara

¿Está mal?
Me parece una construcción muy rara, pero no veo porque está mal. Yo la veo bien 

El "a quien" viene de "matar a alguien"

Un saludo.


----------



## Teena

Muchissimas gracias a todos! Me ayudaron un monton.

Volviendo una vez mas (ultima vez!) a la primera pregunta, para que pueda estar segura:

La hizo tirar al rio (alguien da el orden al otra persona a que (o para que?) la tirara)
(El) Hizo tirar a Maria al rio (alguien da el orden al otra persona para que lo haga)

La hizo tirar el libro en el rio (Alguien hizo que ella tirara un libro en el rio)

La hizo tirarse al rio ((Alguien) la hizo tirarse a si misma) o Provoco que ella se tirarara al rio.

Gracias!!
- Kristina


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Perfecta tu interpretación de los tres casos. Un único comentario: "orden", cuando significa "mandato", es femenino.


----------



## sna

"La hizo tirar al rio" = "Hizo tirar a María al rio" <-correctas
El primer "la" es objeto directo, se refiere a María

"La hizo tirar el libro al rio" es incorrecta
"Le hizo tirar el libro al rio. "Le" (María) es el objeto indirecto. "El libro" es objeto directo.

"La hizo tirarse al rio" = "Provocó que ella se tirara al rio" <-correctas


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sna tiene razón. Leí demasiado rápido la frase.


----------



## Teena

Muchas gracias nuevamente, ahora puedo dormir tranquila 
No se porque me molestan tanto estas cosas

- Kristina


----------

